# food poisening triggered off my ibs........



## oxxpeachesxxo (Sep 20, 2003)

my symptons are so bad, they use to be so mild even rare but ever since one occassion when i got food poisening they have been unbearable!!i cant eat, i cant go out and i just live in fear of everything like long journeys and eating in restaurants!!does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## battle (Sep 13, 2003)

I think food poisoning triggered mines too and yes it isolates me..I haven't been to a movie,football game,restaurant...Nothing..You're not the only one who's going through it.Have you started on a plan yet?A daily routine to help you?


----------



## oxxpeachesxxo (Sep 20, 2003)

no my boyfriend keeps telling me to, but i dont no where to begin!!i stopped college because i couldnt handle it and i need to start working again but im so scared that i wont be able to work a whole day without my symptons kicking in!!what do you do for a living?


----------

